

Office 365 Channels are live on IFTTT - ingve
https://blogs.office.com/2015/07/21/office-365-channels-are-live-on-ifttt/

======
DiabloD3
This is great news: However, I wish they would add OneDrive channels, for both
personal and business (formerly SharePoint).

~~~
LoungeFlyZ
Both are already available:
[https://ifttt.com/onedrive_for_business](https://ifttt.com/onedrive_for_business)
[https://ifttt.com/onedrive](https://ifttt.com/onedrive)

~~~
DiabloD3
Oh sweet! I somehow missed it on the announcement. I only saw Mail, Calendar,
and Contacts.

------
ryandvm
My current employer uses Office365. It is laughably inferior to Google Apps.
Unless you are a child of the 80s and grew up drinking Microsoft Exchange Kool
Aid, there is absolutely no good reason to use Office 365 over Google Apps.

~~~
kalyanganjam
I am user of both Google Apps and Offie365 and my experience so far has been
opposite. At least, Google Apps' web based UI is inferior to Office desktop
version. SharePoint for team collaboration to me is a much better experience.
Could you list few things where Google Apps beats office 365. I occasionally
consider the switch and did not find GoogleApps to be better.

